# Hollow Earth.....



## scrimman (Mar 25, 2016)

Got a bit of a strange (but fun) assignment a while back; one of my reenacting friends has a friend that does a historical persona on John Cleves Symmes, who espoused the 'hollow earth' theory back during the 1800s. He wanted me to make a hollow globe, and this is what I came up with. It has a 4" diameter, it's made of Basswood, and the continents are burned on. Its quite a bit thicker than I would like, but I think it'll serve him well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Pretty cool. I remember the thread of you asking for a turner to make you a hollow globe.


----------



## scrimman (Mar 25, 2016)

Somehow I managed it myself......not sure how.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

Incredibly cool! I've always been into maps, and this is a terrific recreation of the Earth in WOOD! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 26, 2016)

That is way cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 30, 2016)

Thats cool. Nice job


----------

